# dry stack fireplace



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You can use modified thinset to attach the adheered veneer directly to the hardi-backer.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought you might want to see this for some insperation! This guy is amazing. Hopefully the link works.
http://www.cbsnews.com/sections/i_video/main500251.shtml?id=3486147n


----------

